# Baby Grasshopper



## JohnathanWlazlinski (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw a little baby grasshopper sitting on a flower in my garden so I decided to take a few pictures of it


----------



## JohnathanWlazlinski (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey can a moderator move to macro photography, i didnt even notice the sub forum until today, if i would have noticed it before i was have posted this in there


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 29, 2010)

For some reason, I could not add a space between the photos, which annoys me, as they are now side by side and everyone needs to scroll sideways now.
But I could move it to Macro Photography.

And I find them both severely underexposed, not quite detailed, but cute.


----------



## JohnathanWlazlinski (Jun 29, 2010)

Wish I had a better camera,that's the most detail I'll get of something that small with this camera, I'm about to take another picture of it in a few minutes, it's still on the same flower, but it's mother on the flower now too.


----------



## JohnathanWlazlinski (Jun 29, 2010)

and thank for moving the thread for me


----------



## JohnathanWlazlinski (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## GregR (Jun 29, 2010)

Little too dark on the 1st ones. I like the composition of the last one but it needs to be sharper.


----------

